# Classic Startup



## Dudeguy (Jul 9, 2002)

hey everyone, for some reason my classic startup just won't work. 
It says that I don't have mac os 9 installed on my computer. And I need classic for many things, like most of my games, realplayer (i need this the most!), and some other things. I hate it how os x is set up so you can't run os 9 applications properly. I'd say that it should just open up without a problem. I hope the 10.2 will fix a lot of these things. But i like how my computer never screws up.
I hope someone knows the answer to my classic startup problem!
I have a picture of what happens here.


----------



## RPS (Jul 9, 2002)

Yes! I have exactly the same! And I have 9.2.0 installed, what's wrong? If somebody knows this, I'll be forever grateful, since I can only connect to the internet if Classic runs. (Long story)

Help us!


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 9, 2002)

In system preferences, is your classic set up? 

RPS: why can't you go online without classic?


----------



## RPS (Jul 9, 2002)

Actually not that long 
Oh well, here goes:

I have ADSL connection, and when I subscribed to this connection, people installed an app called "LAN tunnelbuilder", a OS 9 app. If I open it, I get this window: (see attachment)
Then I press connect... etc.
Anyway, I can only open that app in Classic, and if I do, I'm online and I can quit Classic.

"Why wouldn't I just enter the specs in System Prefs" you say?
My provider (NOTE: most well-known provider of my country) does NOT "support" Mac OS X "YET". Note how X is a year old for Christ's sake. 

So classic is the only option they said.


----------



## Dudeguy (Jul 11, 2002)

i always needed a connect program for mine. But then this guy came in, hooked up airport, installed a special eithernet hub, and then i didn't need a dialup, and i can now use internet in os x! But i still need classic for tons of stuff!!!!


----------



## RPS (Jul 11, 2002)

...so? btw Aren't you the guy who posted a trojan here?


----------



## dsnyder (Jul 11, 2002)

There are a few PPTP clients for OS X now.  Take a look at this page:

http://www.versiontracker.com/mp/new_search.m?productDB=mac&mode=Quick&OS_Filter=MacOSX&search=pptp

I don't know the first thing about actually using them or configuring them though, as my ADSL provider uses PPPOE.


----------



## Androo (Jul 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RPS _
> *...so? btw Aren't you the guy who posted a trojan here? *



What is a trojan? If u mean the thing that this guy named bill made that hacked into my account and uploaded in a forum, no that wasn't me! Go back there right now, i explained to everyone. I AM GONNA KILL BILL!
I tried reblessing my system and all that shit, i reinstalled everything a million times!!!!!! It still won't work :'(!


----------



## Lazzo (Jul 17, 2002)

I think RPS is talking about dudeguy... it wasn't a trojan, it was a joke.


----------



## Androo (Aug 15, 2002)

well, nothing has helped, i still don't know what to do :'(


----------



## MDLarson (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Androo52 _
> *i reinstalled everything a million times!!!!!! It still won't work :'(! *


Holy cow, you've been at it for a long time!


----------



## Hypernate (Aug 16, 2002)

WIth the Classic internet, I have the exact opposite problem! I can't conenct to my ADSL in OS 9. They only have Windows and OS X support, which is really shit, because I have to boot into 9.2 to do my music assignments, because Cubasis VST won't run under classic!


----------



## Androo (Aug 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MDLarson _
> *Holy cow, you've been at it for a long time!   *



since i installed os x my classic didn't work
since december 2001
:'3(


----------

